# Long distance Commute mile deductible



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I have a friend working hard to support 2 kids alone
She drives 60 miles each way as local military base has no access 

Is any of this deductible


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Not if she’s an employee driving to her regular job location. The IRS considers the miles you drive between your home and your place of employment to be non deductible. 
See IRS PUB 463
Disclosure: I am not a tax professional.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

This is Uber self employed


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry, since you didn’t mention that, I assumed it was for regular employment on the military base.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Consult a professional.

However, commuting to an area to Uber your “normal” online area that you work is not deductible.

WORK AROUND: @wallae, going online and setting a DF to that area makes the mileage instantly deductible as long as you’re online and available. DF there and DF home solves the problem. Remember, if there are times she is in a hurry to get home, you don’t have to accept every ping!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Consult a professional.
> 
> However, commuting to an area to Uber your “normal” online area that you work is not deductible.
> 
> WORK AROUND: @wallae, going online and setting a DF to that area makes the mileage instantly deductible as long as you’re online and available. DF there and DF home solves the problem. Remember, if there are times she is in a hurry to get home, you don’t have to accept every ping!


If someone had a long commute and 
wanted to write off those miles they
could conceivably do that everyday.
Although idt I would want to try to defend 
that if audited having made no rides.....


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Consult a professional.
> 
> However, commuting to an area to Uber your “normal” online area that you work is not deductible.
> 
> WORK AROUND: @wallae, going online and setting a DF to that area makes the mileage instantly deductible as long as you’re online and available. DF there and DF home solves the problem. Remember, if there are times she is in a hurry to get home, you don’t have to accept every ping!


This is what I used to do. I work near the airport, and live on the SW suburds. I set DF for 3hours to/from home/airport and go there. Most of the time I will get a couple of local rides to the train, and then eventually I will get that airport ride that will get right near my work area. I have a flex starting time, so no problem getting in 8am as opposed to 9am, 930am, etc. On the way back home after work, the rides where variable, so I shortened the DF time to 1hr if possible.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I visit Orlando some 300 miles away around once a month. Set DF there and back cherry pick decent rides, it works for me. I try to do 3 rides each way, one near beginning, one in middle, and one near home.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Going home, she could set a DF and go offline after the first trip. This way the commuting portion is not from her regular place of business.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I regularly set the df to my 9 to 5 and home, set it to xl while I'm out during the day running errands and I'll go to the matt with the irs on it. I'm cruising and available to take jobs, not my fault if I'm not getting them.


----------

